# Venting thread for Wives whose Husbands have an EA/PA with their 'Office'



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Grrrrr...

and to add to the list of my OW

Work and economical-climate related stress
Marathon weekends of sports on TV and 
The every-other-week of a different batch of achy muscles!

Now when he's not in his EA/PA fog with any of the above... our 'R' is just fantabulous and I'm a veeeeeeery happy bunny! :yay:

[P.S. for the benefit of those who might not have caught on my 'ermmm' sense of humour, my intention is not to rub anyone the wrong way...this thread is just meant to be a light-hearted rant for wives of workaholic hubbies  ]


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

...facebookaholic wives


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

I know what you mean... I guess my hubby can label me a TAMaholic wife... lol


----------

